# Weasels In My House



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I have an older farm house. There is the house proper, then attached to the house is another 2 story structure that has a porch, the summer kitchen and a garage. Above this is an open space, a 2nd story. I keep my cord-wood stacked in the garage. I was getting a load of wood tonight and heard some ruckus above me. I have been hearing this, and I knew something bigger was up there. So I went to take a look and I spotted a weasel or ferret type creature. It was all white, has the signature weasel long body, and was about 12" long. I spotted it at the house end of the structure. It ran across the back wall of the house, paused to look at me and then dove between the house and the shed which is into the ceiling of the inside of my house. I also heard another one (I presume) running through the walls somewhere from the other end of the structure to the house side where I spotted the other one.

I did a bit of research. They are very cute looking, but viscous. Not to be messed with. They also have a spray like a skunk for f sakes.

I have a live animal trap, but if I catch one will it spray me? IF I catch one where can I release it that it won't die? I don't want to kill them, but I can't let them live in my ceiling.

Anyone have any experience with them? What can I do?









7 Fierce Facts About Weasels


Weasels may look cute and cuddly, but trust us: you don't want to get too close to these little beasts. Here are seven things you might not know about the fierce furballs.




www.mentalfloss.com







https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/ermines-are-tough-critters-to-get-rid-of-says-calgary-woman-1.2841455



This is what it looked like:











It is probably the smaller ermine... I only saw it briefly from about 15' away.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

With varmints we used to kill a few and string them up outside as a warning to the others. But if you want to live trap them maybe do that and ship them to Toronto which is a sanctuary city with good social programs for all kinds of weasels.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Wardo said:


> With varmints we used to kill a few and string them up outside as a warning to the others. But if you want to live trap them maybe do that and ship them to Toronto which is a sanctuary city with good social programs for all kinds of weasels.


So I need to kill them?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

player99 said:


> So I need to kill them?


Or try a strongly worded letter before you do anything drastic .. lol


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

They are very resourceful and will survive if relocated. If you get rid of them you may replace your weasel problem with a mouse problem. I think the skunk-like spray is BS. I'd kill them - they're vicious little bastards.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

" They are very cute looking, but viscous." But not as sticky as sugar mice.

[h://video]


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Yeah, while I'm sure no one wants small wild animals living in their house, I would also be quite certain you don't have a mouse problem at the moment.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, you don't have a hen house that I know of, so that's one less worry. Would such a beast attack your dogs? No idea. But as noted, having one around would likely have an impact on the mouse population....until there's no mouse population to reduce.

As far as spraying, I suppose you can throw a dark plastic sheet over the successful live trap, so that you don't visually pose a threat that prompts spraying, and will protect you against any spraying that might result.

Wildlife is always more adorable when it doesn't bite or spray, or is behind a glass wall.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

There is definitely more than one. Most likely a mating pair. They apparently have one litter a year in the spring. I need to catch them both and take them somewhere together.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

mhammer said:


> Well, you don't have a hen house that I know of, so that's one less worry. Would such a beast attack your dogs? No idea. But as noted, having one around would likely have an impact on the mouse population....until there's no mouse population to reduce.
> 
> As far as spraying, I suppose you can throw a dark plastic sheet over the successful live trap, so that you don't visually pose a threat that prompts spraying, and will protect you against any spraying that might result.
> 
> Wildlife is always more adorable when it doesn't bite or spray, or is behind a glass wall.


I only have one dog left. RIP Cancer Dog. Mink, weasels and martens are all members of the Mustelidae (Weasel family), which also includes otters, skunks, fishers, ferrets, *wolverines* and badgers. With wolverine in the family nobody's safe.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm glad they aren't fishers. I've had them snarling outside my window.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

You could start breeding them and start a lucrative fur business.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

player99 said:


> There is definitely more than one. Most likely a mating pair. They apparently have one litter a year in the spring. I need to catch them both and take them somewhere together.


I had something that dug a good size hole in the foundation of my barn this summer so I filled it in. A little later while I'm reading the posts on this forum, I see something out the window eating apples under the Apple tree. Turned out to be a Gopher. I guess I had blocked his/her hole that he/she had dug to set up home in the foundation of my barn. Like you, I have a older home (post and beam) built in 1867. (Canada birthday) 2 years after the Civil War ended if I'm not mistaken. Now, Back to the varmint. It wasn't hard to catch in the live trap with a few apple peels. Catching two might be tricky, probably better if you could set two traps at the same time. If that doesn't work you have no choice but to trap it or set out poison.
A few years ago, I had something in the house that I couldn't live trap. I set out poison I got from the local farm Co-op and that did the trick. I had a service man in to repair my dishwasher shortly after that and while he was working on it, he called me over to show me that something had chewed all the plastic covering off the wires and how they were almost touching. His comment, you could very easily had a fire from this. Scary.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

*7 Fierce Facts About Weasels*
BY Kate Horowitz

May 20, 2015











istock

Weasels may look cute and cuddly, but trust us: you don't want to get too close to these little beasts. Here are seven things you might not know about the fierce furballs.
*1. They’re Killing Machines*
They might have cute little faces, but weasels are also bloodthirsty. It’s a matter of necessity: they have super-fast metabolisms and need to kill and eat about half their body weight every day. As a result, they’ve become fearsome hunters. The weasel corners and grabs its prey, wraps its muscular body around the animal to immobilize it and then delivers a single killing bite to the back of the head, puncturing the skull or spinal cord. You know what other animal kills like that? The jaguar. 
The weasel’s bloodlust is instinctual and triggered by movement. Even on a full belly, a weasel will kill anything that moves and looks like prey. And to the tenacious weasel, pretty much everything looks like prey. Tiny weasels have been seen killing and carrying off animals twice, four times, and even 10 times their size. 
*2. They Save Their Leftovers*









When prey is plentiful, a frenzied weasel will often kill much more than it can eat. This is no problem; the leftovers will keep. Weasels evolved in cold climates, and learned to use this to their advantage. They dig little underground caches near their den entrances and keep them stocked with leftovers. In the winter, when it’s too cold to go outside, a weasel can just go to the fridge and pull out yesterday’s vole or that extra mouse from last week.
Like any refrigerator, the caches can occasionally get out of control. Scientists found one cache in Greenland stuffed with the carcasses of almost 150 lemmings. 
*3. They Do a War Dance*
Weasels, stoats, and even domesticated ferrets all perform a hilarious “weasel war dance” when they’ve got their prey cornered. Scientists aren’t totally sure why they do this. One theory is that the weasel’s wacky twisting, hopping, and darting around distracts, confuses, or even hypnotizes prey animals. In one case, researchers concluded that a number of rabbits killed by stoats had actually “died of fright” after being subjected to the weasel war dance. 
But sometimes there’s no prey in sight, and a weasel’s just dancing on its own. With no audience and no chance to kill anything, weasels may dance for the same reason we do—because it’s fun. 
*4. They’re Not Afraid to Fly*









Remember that viral picture of the weasel “riding” a woodpecker? That “ride” was probably more like a hijacking. There’s a long, rich history of weasels attacking birds, including kiwis, magpies, owls, herons, and even birds of prey, as Dr. Carolyn M. King observed in her article “Weasel Roulette”:


> [A] British observer named Anderson witnessed a buzzard, or European hawk, swoop down, pick up a weasel from the ground, and then fly off to its usual feeding perch. But within seconds the buzzard's smooth flight turned into an ungainly struggle, and it eventually fell to the ground. Anderson ran to where it fell, and there was the buzzard lying dead on the ground, its underparts bloody, and the weasel still gripping its breast with meshed teeth.


Naturally, these gambits do not always work out in the weasel’s favor, hence the term “roulette.” (On a related note, a weasel's lifespan is a mere 1 to 2 years in the wild, for obvious reasons.) But when they do? Watch out. 
*5. They Deploy Stink Bombs*
By now, you’ve probably realized that it’s a bad idea to cross a weasel. On the off chance you aren’t totally sure, consider the following: a cornered weasel can blast its opponent in the face with a thick, oily, yellowish fluid that positively _reeks_. Like its cousin the skunk, the weasel brews up tablespoons of this special “musk” in little pouches under its tail, then shoots it out on special occasions. Do not stick around during one of those occasions. 
*6. They’re Legendary Monster Slayers*









The Algonquian-speaking peoples of Canada and the U.S. tell stories of the _windigo _(also spelled wendigo and witiko), an enormous, man-eating monster. According to legend, the windigo is cursed with an insatiable hunger. Eating does not satiate the beast; instead, with every meal, the monster grows in size and becomes even hungrier. The windigo stalks from village to village, devouring the inhabitants and wanderers along the road. No man can destroy him. 
One day, the windigo captures a traveler. He sends the terrified man out to find sticks for his own cook fire. Along the way, the man encounters a weasel and begs it desperately for help. The man returns to the monster with the weasel hidden in his clothing. As they approach, the weasel rushes at the windigo and climbs into his anus. The windigo begins to look quite ill, and soon falls down dead: the tiny, brave weasel has eaten his heart from within. 
*7. They Glow Purple Under a Black Light (Allegedly)*
Weasels were plentiful in Pennsylvania in the early 1950s, but they weren’t welcome. After the Pennyslvania Game Commission offered a bounty for every weasel pelt, they found themselves inundated with fur. The region was home to three weasel species, but once the weasel's tail had been removed, the pelts all looked pretty much the same. So how could they figure out which species a pelt belonged to?
One employee thought he had the answer. In 1953, Roger M. Latham wrote a letter to the _Journal of Mammalogy_ [PDF], announcing a “Simple Method for Identification of Least Weasel.”
“It was discovered,” he wrote, “that the fur of the least weasel would fluoresce under ultra-violet light, producing a vivid lavender color. The fur of the other two species remained a dull brown … Thus, identification is positively and simply made, immediately.” 
Latham’s glow-in-the-dark-weasel trick thereby entered the canon of weasel facts. Even today, you can find numerous sources claiming that least weasels glow under UV light. There’s just one problem: his method has never been validated. Nobody has ever reproduced his attempts. Still, it’s possible that _Mustela nivalis_ glows in the dark. Given everything else we know about weasels, it wouldn’t be surprising.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

player99 said:


> I'm glad they aren't fishers. I've had them snarling outside my window.


Fishers are tough animals. Years ago, I had a Raccoon problem in my barn until it was reported that Fisher's had moved into the area. I haven't seen a Raccoon since.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

If you’re nervous about getting rid of them, call a company that does this professionally.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## PEIMike (Dec 7, 2020)

Rat traps will do it


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Most probably an ermine you have. I never heard of someone getting sprayed by one. No animal is "vicious", that is anthropomorphism. You can say aggressive, but remember they kill to survive. 

If I was you, I'd leave it alone. It is probably rending you a favour by controlling the mice population. and it doesn't sound like it's coming to the living areas in the main house.

At the ski resort where I did snowboard patrolled, until this winter, there's and old log ski chalet at the top of the mountain, with a food counter and a big fireplace in the middle of the first floor big room. Very quaint. Anyways, there has been ermines running around in there forever and we consider them the ski patrol pet.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

BGood said:


> Most probably an ermine you have. I never heard of someone getting sprayed by one. No animal is "vicious", that is anthropomorphism. You can say aggressive, but remember they kill to survive.
> 
> If I was you, I'd leave it alone. It is probably rending you a favour by controlling the mice population. and it doesn't sound like it's coming to the living areas in the main house.
> 
> At the ski resort where I did snowboard patrolled, until this winter, there's and old log ski chalet at the top of the mountain, with a food counter and a big fireplace in the middle of the first floor big room. Very quaint. Anyways, there has been ermines running around in there forever and we consider them the ski patrol pet.


The problem is I heat with wood. The wood stove in my kitchen is exhausted to a large brick chimney that goes up and out the area they are in the 2nd floor of the attached structure. So they are going to keep to the nice warm brick fireplace, and there is a small gap where the stucture attaches to my house that they are going into. So they are in the ceiling of my room next to the kitchen. They are in my house.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks like a weasel to me. Good thing is, you'll never have rats or mice in your place while they are around!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I never had a problem with them. They are fearless and an ermine would stand between my feet and look into the house. 

As good as a cat for keeping mice away. I would leave them alone. They seem to come and go without colonizing. 

White with black tip indicates ermine. 

The accounts of how "vicious" they are. look like goofy internet click-bait to me. Read story number two below:



KapnKrunch said:


> We had a few free-range chickens which leads me to now share... (drum roll)
> 
> *True Stories of The Red Hen *
> 
> ...


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Any chance of sealing up any holes or cracks to keep them out of places you don't want them to go?


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Guitar101 said:


> Any chance of sealing up any holes or cracks to keep them out of places you don't want them to go?


Yep, that should be looked into first.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Never hurts to have a rat trap. Make sure you secure it with wire so an injured animal can't drag it off. But if they don't come into your living area leave them alone. Their life expectancy is short. Never had a problem with them. Even the one that lived in the porch of the old log cabin never came into the house. Keep us posted...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I had a racoon problem, family of 7 living on my roof. I have big trees to cover over the house so shaded in the summer and they spend the day sleeping up there. I had to cut all the tree branches that gave them access to my roof, apple trees and cherry trees which I was not to pleased to do. They moved under my porch. I have 2 large traps that I set up everyday to catch them. Took all summer but did manage to catch and relocated them all along with 15 skunk`s...

The trick with skunk`s is to slowly cover the cages with a big blanket, the do not spray once fully confined. I have a trailler so move them to the forest min 25 KM away. would never put them in my truck. 

Lots of hassle these little fuckers... They only come out a night. They use to play all night on the roof and wake me up.

If I had your weasels, would fill up a garbage bin with water and dump the trap in it to drown the fuckers.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Tuna or sardines in the live trap for bait...toss a large towel or sheet over the trap as you approach it so you don`t get sprayed. The sheet will also help the animal settle until its released.

Put the trap close to the entrance to their den, so you don`t end up catching something else. Check said trap frequently or if things get noisy.

If you`re concerned about their survival, release them near a stream with alot of over growth and heavy cover.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

If you have no food (or mice) they would not live there. You can live trap them (best solution IMO), but your problem may be further down the food chain.
they obviously got in through abig hole...if you can’t find it, get a pest control person to help, or you will have all sorts of things continuing to enter.

fwiw, it looks like a ferret. Hopefully no one near you lost one as a pet.
I had a pet ferret in pet...was a great pet. Like a hybrid of a cat and dog.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There are dry-cleaners that claim to offer One-hour-martenizing. I wonder if they do One-hour-weaseling as well.

Okay, I'll go back to my room, now.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Get yourself a Terrier or two and the Weasel will be fucked. Terriers like my Welsh Terrier were specifically bred to hunt vermin like Badgers on farms and to go into their dens after them. Hell, Westies can be lifted up by their tails without hurting them because they were bred to have a strong base to their tail because they couldn't turn around in underground burrows and had to be pulled out backwards after having killed whatever they went in for.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

You need a pet eagle.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

mhammer said:


> There are dry-cleaners that claim to offer One-hour-martenizing. I wonder if they do One-hour-weaseling as well.
> 
> Okay, I'll go back to my room, now.


I thought this might be a thread about in-laws visiting for the holidays.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Why kill it if it's not making any damage to the property or harming pet or raised animals ? What is this obsession with killing everything you don't agree with, can't domesticate or eat ?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

It IS causing damage. Droppings and urine are toxic.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

BGood said:


> can't domesticate or eat ?


Tasty on the BBQ !


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

You could trap them and learn how to skin and prepare the pelts. My adoptive daughter makes fair money doing that especially when they are in their white/winter phase. It's not a mink so there should be no danger from covid there.


keto said:


> I thought this might be a thread about in-laws visiting for the holidays.


You've met my ex son's in laws and ex step kids?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

BlueRocker said:


> They are very resourceful and will survive if relocated. If you get rid of them you may replace your weasel problem with a mouse problem. I think the skunk-like spray is BS. I'd kill them - they're vicious little bastards.


I've had friends with Ferrets.....they smell and so do Stoats. This is from a site about Weasels.
"Weasels can spray a horrible smelling fluid that stinks as bad as a skunk spray. Their spray is thick, yellow, and oily."
I've never heard of a wild one living inside a house tho I suppose it might happen. If there's no chickens or things like that around I'd just let them take care of any mice etc..


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

They're definitely weasels, which are more common than you think. 

You can get some large live traps that work very well. As previously stated in this thread, they have a food source, so getting a good pest control service in would be well worth the money.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Electraglide said:


> I've had friends with Ferrets.....they smell and so do Stoats. This is from a site about Weasels.
> "Weasels can spray a horrible smelling fluid that stinks as bad as a skunk spray. Their spray is thick, yellow, and oily."
> I've never heard of a wild one living inside a house tho I suppose it might happen. If there's no chickens or things like that around I'd just let them take care of any mice etc..


I've shot a few of them, and they didn't smell. The wild weasels (sounds like a punk band) are quite a bit smaller than a ferret. Had one kill three puppies when I was a kid - they're permanently on my kill list.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

No advice, but they are cute little buggers aren’t they?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> It's not a mink so there should be no danger from covid there


Have this guy in our living room.
My wife's uncle trapped him and had him stuffed ~ 30 years ago after it killed 7 of his show birds.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

You never know, they may come in handy.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

BlueRocker said:


> I've shot a few of them, and they didn't smell. The wild weasels (sounds like a punk band) are quite a bit smaller than a ferret. Had one kill three puppies when I was a kid - they're permanently on my kill list.


There were/are ferrets in Stanely Park in Van. when I worked there. People would get one for a pet and then, like rabbits, decide they don't want it anymore and let it go in the park. Usually they got trapped and put in cages. 
Used to hunt....mostly trap....weasels growing up. When you have up to 200 chickens you do that. There were Long Tailed, Short Tailed weasels and Ermine around. Usually took the ones we caught along with Gopher feet, Coyote tails etc. to the game warden for the bounty...money for gas and beer and smokes etc.. They have a distinct smell.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Diablo said:


> If you have no food (or mice) they would not live there. You can live trap them (best solution IMO), but your problem may be further down the food chain.


Yep. The article posted early in the thread mentioned how much they eat. They're not in the house to stay warm if they have to go outside to eat. They're built to handle the cold.
Take care of the food source and they'll leave on their own.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I have had a lot of mice this year. I set traps but there have been a lot, not just at my place but other people have said the same thing.

I haven't heard them since yesterday.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

player99 said:


> I have had a lot of mice this year.


Mice droppings can be a source for an infectious disease called hantavirus pulmonary syndrome.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

LanceT said:


> Mice droppings can be a source for an infectious disease called hantavirus pulmonary syndrome.


Deer mice are the bad ones. I live in the country very close (20') to a river on the back end of 200 acres. No neighbours. We stopped pesticides and hunting well over 30 years ago. Lots of wildlife at my door. Bears, wolves, coyotes, deer, flocks of wild turkeys, turkey vultures, ducks, geese, otters, herrings, ferrets, fishers etc. have been at my door. Mice rushing the house in the fall is part of the experience. I'm hoping the ferrets I have are hunting and not lodging.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Folks are right about the dogs. Certain breeds don't get along with rodents. We used to have rodent issues until we got beagles. They will help keep unwanted visitors from knocking on your door or entering your home.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@BlueRocker 

The Wild Weasels. Punkabilly. I think you're on to something here...


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

KapnKrunch said:


> @BlueRocker
> 
> The Wild Weasels. Punkabilly. I think you're on to something here...


_Wild Weasel_ is a code name given by the United States Armed Forces, specifically the US Air Force, to an aircraft, of any type, equipped with anti-radiation missiles and tasked with the Suppression of Enemy Air Defenses: destroying the radar and Surface-to-Air Missile installations of enemy air defense systems.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I want to see the herring that come to the door.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

player99 said:


> I have had a lot of mice this year. I set traps but there have been a lot, not just at my place but other people have said the same thing.
> 
> I haven't heard them since yesterday.


I don't know what's going on, but I also know a lot of people who have had mouse problems this year, and in cities as well.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

player99 said:


> _Wild Weasel_ is a code name given by the United States Armed Forces, specifically the US Air Force, to an aircraft, of any type, equipped with anti-radiation missiles and tasked with the Suppression of Enemy Air Defenses: destroying the radar and Surface-to-Air Missile installations of enemy air defense systems.


Perfect. The audience is left defenceless against our assault. 

So _Attack By Air_ will be the title of our first album...


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

butterknucket said:


> I don't know what's going on, but I also know a lot of people who have had mouse problems this year, and in cities as well.


We're really fighting with rats here, the last few years.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

keto said:


> I want to see the herring that come to the door.


Hopefully they are not related to Snakeheads. The weasel probley won't seem to be that important.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

player99 said:


>


years and years ago, i was sitting in my buddy's house when his ferret ran by carrying an unused maxi pad. when i pointed it out to him, he says "oh, he does stuff like that all the time, likes to steal random stuff, and hide it around the house." i guess he never gave it anymore thought after that. i didn't either, not being my house and all. well, years and years later, he calls me up and says "hey man, come over and help me load this bed into the truck, they are delivering the new one this afternoon." so i come over, we put the matress in the truck, then we lift the box spring onto it's side to carry though the bedroom door. there is a small hole in the bottom of the fabric covering the bottom of the box spring. 
THE ENTIRE BOX SPRING WAS STUFFED FULL OF UNUSED PADS. the ferret had been dead for a few years at that point, but what a funny reminder of a funny animal. we filled an entire lawn & leaf bag with those pads, there were that many.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

I don't think they spray but ya they do stink. Like ferrets they have a wild musk to them. I would trap them and take them for a long drive to release . Had a mink in my back yard this summer. Un usual for rural Hamilton


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Distortion said:


> I don't think they spray but ya they do stink. Like ferrets they have a wild musk to them. I would trap them and take them for a long drive to release . Had a mink in my back yard this summer. Un usual for rural Hamilton


From the link in my first post:

*5. They Deploy Stink Bombs*

By now, you’ve probably realized that it’s a bad idea to cross a weasel. On the off chance you aren’t totally sure, consider the following: a cornered weasel can blast its opponent in the face with a thick, oily, yellowish fluid that positively _reeks_. Like its cousin the skunk, the weasel brews up tablespoons of this special “musk” in little pouches under its tail, then shoots it out on special occasions. Do not stick around during one of those occasions.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

in that case something to be said for a 22 rifle


----------

